#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  о титуле

## Sogpo Golyap

Вопрос к знатокам грамматики русского языка: существует ли какое-то правило, по которому титулы "Далай-лама" и "Панчен-лама" непременно записываются с дефисом, при этом вторая часть с маленькой буквы?
 Почему нельзя писать "Далай Лама", ведь в английском написании Dalai Lamа, а в русском "Сакья Тризин" и  "Святейший Патриарх" пишутся так, даже "Король-Солнце", не смотря на дефис, сохраняет в Wiki заглавную букву во второй части титула?  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

*Орфографический словарь*
далай-лама, -ы, м.

*Большой толковый словарь*
ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМА, -ы; м. [от монг. далай - море (мудрости) и лама]
Титул первосвященника ламаистской церкви в Тибете; лицо, носящее этот титул.




> Вопрос № 174313 	 
>     подскажите, пожалуйста, как писать далай-лама XIV? спасибо
>     Лариса
> 
> Ответ справочной службы русского языка
> 
>     Корректно: _Далай-лама XIV_.


http://gramota.ru

----------

Sogpo Golyap (11.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Нет такой организации "ламаистская церковь Тибета".

----------

Asanga (13.06.2010), Pedma Kalzang (11.06.2010), Sogpo Golyap (11.06.2010), Дондог (23.04.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (18.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2010)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> *Орфографический словарь*
> далай-лама, -ы, м.
> 
> *Большой толковый словарь*
> ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМА, -ы; м. [от монг. далай - море (мудрости) и лама]
> Титул первосвященника ламаистской церкви в Тибете; лицо, носящее этот титул.
> 
> 
> 
> http://gramota.ru


и.... этот, пардон, глубокомысленный бред - это ответ? Вопрос ведь в том, что интересно бы знать какое правило не позволяет писать Далай Лама. 
За ранее спасибо  :Kiss:

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос ведь в том, что интересно бы знать какое правило не позволяет писать Далай Лама.


Сложившаяся традиция.

----------


## Нико

> Сложившаяся традиция.


Согласна. Принято писать Далай-лама и Панчен-лама.

----------


## лесник

> и.... этот, пардон, глубокомысленный бред - это ответ? Вопрос ведь в том, что интересно бы знать какое правило не позволяет писать Далай Лама. 
> За ранее спасибо


Это не бред, это нормы русского языка, зафиксированные в соотв. словарях. Возможно, есть правило, регулирующее написание иностранных слов такого рода или написание через дефис. Если Вам интересно, можете почитать правила русского языка.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Большой толковый словарь
> ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМА, -ы; м. [от монг. далай - море (мудрости) и лама]
> Титул первосвященника ламаистской церкви в Тибете; лицо, носящее этот титул.


кхм... *"Первосвященник"*  - это скорее из другой оперы (даже если она называется Jesus Christ - Superstar"  :Smilie: 

*"Ламаистскую церковь"* долго искал... но не нашел... Наверное, гады, опять законспирировались под "кружок тибетской вышивки", либо некоммерческую организацию... либо какую-нибудь общину...  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010), Сергей К (11.06.2010)

----------


## лесник

> кхм... *"Первосвященник"*  - это скорее из другой оперы (даже если она называется Jesus Christ - Superstar" 
> 
> *"Ламаистскую церковь"* долго искал... но не нашел... Наверное, гады, опять законспирировались под "кружок тибетской вышивки", либо некоммерческую организацию... либо какую-нибудь общину...


Это все наследие российской буддологии, не судите строго. Это проблема передачи инокультурных явлений в понятиях родного языка, в русском языке вся терминология религиозная изначально была порождена христианской реальностью, поэтому ученый 19 века, видя буддийский монастырь, мог его назвать только монастырем, организацию - церковью и т.п. Только со вт. половины 20 века стала ситуация меняться, от употребления термина "ламаизм" стали отказываться (да и то преимущественно на Западе) и т.п.

"Ламаисткая церковь" сплошь и рядом встречается в отечественной литературе года до 90-го. С некоторыми явлениями до сих пор проблема - как бы Вы назвали по-русски то, что происходит в буддийском храме? Ведь богослужением называть не правильно.

ЗЫ. А могли ведь Лхасским Папой назвать  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (17.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... уж извините, совсем не в тему вспомнилось выражение Попандопуло в "Свадьбе в Малиновке": "Гадский папа" (к ламам не относится!)  :Smilie: 




> С некоторыми явлениями до сих пор проблема - как бы Вы назвали по-русски то, что происходит в буддийском храме? Ведь богослужением называть не правильно.


Большинство буддистов по-русски называет это "практика"   :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Большинство буддистов по-русски называет это "практика"


Когда вы приходите в дацан, платите деньги ламам за чтение того или иного текста, и они сидят и читают эти тексты вслух, периодически ударя в свои тарелки, дудя в трубы и т.п., это не "практика". Или, по крайнней мере, не та практика, которую Вы имеете в виду.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

То есть, какого-то определенного правила, диктующего это нелепое написание, по всей видимости, нет? А многоуважаемый Лесник, отсылает меня к чтению оных, в силу того, что тоже не нашел их?  :Cool: 

По моему, ошибка, записанная кем-то в прошлом тысячелетии - не оправдание для такого отличного написания "Святейший Патриарх" и "Далай-лама" с "Панчен-ламой"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Yukko (12.06.2010)

----------


## лесник

> То есть, какого-то определенного правила, диктующего это нелепое написание, по всей видимости, нет? А многоуважаемый Лесник, отсылает меня к чтению оных, в силу того, что тоже не нашел их? 
> 
> По моему, ошибка, записанная кем-то в прошлом тысячелетии - не оправдание для такого отличного написания "Святейший Патриарх" и "Далай-лама" с "Панчен-ламой"


Я просто не искал, меня нынешний вариант вполне устраивает  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Про написание слов с дефисами можете тут глянуть http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/28267

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

Далай Лама иногда говорит, что "Далай Лама" - это его имя, при этом всегда подписывается "ta la'i bla ma". Не кажется ли почтенным форумчанам, что это повод применять здесь правило написания имени. 

Утверждение - "это сложившаяся традиция", не представляется обоснованным. Взгляните на тексты издававшиеся в девяностых, там все писали как хотели. 

Пост потому и возник, что в последнее время стало укоренятся мнение, о правильности написания "Далай-лама". Но ведь это ошибка, цепляться за ошибочную традицию - тоже ошибка. А разве буддистам не должно стараться избавляться от всяческих ошибок?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

Лесник, вам конечно же спасибо, но я за то и ратую, что бы писать без дефиса  :Kiss:

----------


## Tabke

Далай Лама, всегда говорит, меня зовут Далай Лама. И всегда подписывается Далай Лама. Так что здесь надо применять правила написания имен, без дефиса, с большой буквы.

----------

Sogpo Golyap (12.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Далай Лама иногда говорит, что "Далай Лама" - это его имя, при этом всегда подписывается "ta la'i bla ma". Не кажется ли почтенным форумчанам, что это повод применять здесь правило написания имени. 
> 
> Утверждение - "это сложившаяся традиция", не представляется обоснованным. Взгляните на тексты издававшиеся в девяностых, там все писали как хотели. 
> 
> Пост потому и возник, что в последнее время стало укоренятся мнение, о правильности написания "Далай-лама". Но ведь это ошибка, цепляться за ошибочную традицию - тоже ошибка. А разве буддистам не должно стараться избавляться от всяческих ошибок?


По-моему это правильно. Далай-лама - это один из ламских чинов. Также, как генерал-майор, генерал-лейтенант и генерал-полковник - разные уровни генералитета.




> Далай Лама, всегда говорит, меня зовут Далай Лама. И всегда подписывается Далай Лама. Так что здесь надо применять правила написания имен, без дефиса, с большой буквы.


Зовут его Тензин Гьяцо. Вот это - имя собственное. А Далай-лама - это больше должность.

----------

Aion (17.10.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.06.2010), Спокойный (13.06.2010)

----------


## Tabke

Я думаю что Далай Лама, когда говорит что-то вроде: "Я уже 50 лет живу в Дхарамсале под именем Далай Лама", однозначно подразумевает что его так зовут.
Гьяцо, так, к сведению, перевод на тибетский монгольского имени Далай. Всех Далай Лам, зовут Далай Лама. Это как Папа Римский, никто же не пишет Папа-римский, так ведь?
А полное его имя: Далай Лама Нгагванг Лобсанг Тензин Гьяцо, если уж на то пошло.

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> По-моему это правильно. Далай-лама - это один из ламских чинов. Также, как генерал-майор, генерал-лейтенант и генерал-полковник - разные уровни генералитета.


А как же Святейший Патриарх и Папа Римский? 

И если человек говорит, что его зовут "Далай Лама", твердить что это "ламский чин как уровень генералитета" выглядит как бы... "non compos mentis"
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## лесник

> А как же Святейший Патриарх и Папа Римский? 
> 
> И если человек говорит, что его зовут "Далай Лама", твердить что это "ламский чин как уровень генералитета" выглядит как бы... "non compos mentis"



Я думаю, что он это говорит в определенном контекте и подразумевает нечто иное. И уж точно это не призыв писать на БФ "Далай Лама". Может быть, он говорит: "Меня зовут Далай-лама"?  :Smilie:  

С другой стороны, конечно, буддисты вправе вносить свои коррективы в написание своих терминов и имен на русском языке. Но эти предложения должны быть обоснованы с точки зрения норм и правил русского языка. Вы же не требуете писать "Дойчланд" только потому, что немцы так называют свою страну? Должны быть более веские и продуманные аргументы. "Давайте писать "Далай Лама", потому что "Папа Римский" пишется без дефиса" - это не очень убедительный аргумент-)

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.06.2010), Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Tabke

Они и обоснованы, суть обоснований в том что это имя. Кто-то придумал неуважительное написание имени Далай Ламы. И все за ним повторяют. По правилам русского языка имя должно писаться с больших букв.

----------


## Топпер

> Они и обоснованы, суть обоснований в том что это имя. Кто-то придумал неуважительное написание имени Далай Ламы. И все за ним повторяют. По правилам русского языка имя должно писаться с больших букв.


Лама - это не имя. Это всё равно, что Хамбо-ламе Аюшееву в паспорте, в графе "имя"  написали бы "Хамбо Лама Аюшеев" А мне "бхиккху Топпер"

Хотя, не суть.

----------

Aion (17.10.2011), Denli (13.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.06.2010)

----------


## Tabke

Все было сказано выше. Для вас это не аргументы, оно и понятно, вы далеки от данной традиции и скорее-всего слабо представляете себе все аспекты данной проблемы. Было бы интересно увидеть здесь мнение людей близких к теме. Например тех, кто тиражирует такое написание имен Далай Ламы и Панчен Ламы на сайтах,таких как savetibet.ru и переводчиков книг.

----------


## Топпер

> Все было сказано выше. Для вас это не аргументы, оно и понятно, вы далеки от данной традиции и скорее-всего слабо представляете себе все аспекты данной проблемы.


А в чём, вообще говоря, аспекты проблемы? По-русски сложилась традиция писать "Далай-лама". Всех устраивало, а вас вдруг перестало устраивать.

----------


## лесник

> Они и обоснованы, суть обоснований в том что это имя. Кто-то придумал неуважительное написание имени Далай Ламы. И все за ним повторяют. По правилам русского языка имя должно писаться с больших букв.


Тензин Гьяцо - это имя. Далай-лама - это не имя. Имя написано в паспорте. 

Близость или удаленность от традиции не имеют никакого значения в данном случае. Достаточно хорошо учиться в школе и не придумывать проблему там, где ее нет.

----------

Aion (17.10.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.06.2010)

----------


## Tabke

Традиция не сложилась, ее сложили. Если почитать книги выпуска девяностых, там писали либо Далай-Лама, либо Далай Лама. Традиция писать Далай-лама, стала навязываться после 2000 го года. Просто кто-то необоснованно решил что так писать правильней, и пошло-поехало. Вот и хотелось бы спросить, на каком основании он так решил...

PS У Далай Ламы нет паспорта, я же говорю вы не в курсе ситуации.

----------


## Tabke

Да и вообще, в паспортах не пишут монашеские имена. У меня, например, по паспорту одно имя, а монашеское другое. И что, мне теперь его с маленьких букв писать, т.к. его в паспорте нет? Или это не имя? Паспорт не аргумент...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А вообще, есть ли такая большая разница, как писать? По-моему нет. Хоть ДаЛаЙ-Лама.

----------

Aion (17.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Когда вы приходите в дацан, платите деньги ламам за чтение того или иного текста, и они сидят и читают эти тексты вслух, периодически ударя в свои тарелки, дудя в трубы и т.п., это не "практика". Или, по крайнней мере, не та практика, которую Вы имеете в виду.


Если Вы думаете что практика ограничивается чтением текста и ударением в тарелки то Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь  :Smilie:  Это видимая часть айсберга.

----------


## Dondhup

> Да и вообще, в паспортах не пишут монашеские имена. У меня, например, по паспорту одно имя, а монашеское другое. И что, мне теперь его с маленьких букв писать, т.к. его в паспорте нет? Или это не имя? Паспорт не аргумент...


Ну Вы брат и оттянулись с ламисткой церковью  :Smilie: )))))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Традиция не сложилась, ее сложили. Если почитать книги выпуска девяностых, там писали либо Далай-Лама, либо Далай Лама. Традиция писать Далай-лама, стала навязываться после 2000 го года. Просто кто-то необоснованно решил что так писать правильней, и пошло-поехало. Вот и хотелось бы спросить, на каком основании он так решил...


Встречный вопрос: почему тогда во всех советских словарях и энциклопедиях (т.е. ещё во второй половине прошлого века) писалось именно "Далай-лама"? : )
Там, к слову, и сказано, что это сочетание -- *титул*...

См., к примеру, в БСЭ.

----------

Aion (17.10.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.06.2010), Дондог (23.04.2011), лесник (13.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я лично пишу всегда и буду писать "Далай-Лама, Панчен-Лама" и пусть меня исправляют редакторы, если считают нужным. Я так пишу из уважения. Вообще, слово Лама всегда пишу с большой буквы. 
Как-то так  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я лично пишу всегда и буду писать "Далай-Лама, Панчен-Лама" и пусть меня исправляют редакторы, если считают нужным. Я так пишу из уважения. Вообще, слово Лама всегда пишу с большой буквы. 
> Как-то так


А почему через дефис? %) Уважать -- так уважать! : )

И ещё: Маша_Ла (оба с прописной -- чисто для полноты уважения) вообще человек... принципиально-последовательный. Её, к примеру, никакие правила и нормы русского языка (или уважение) на заставят писать титул "Его Святейшество" с местоименной частью.
Оттого она, чуть что, предпочитает писать не как-то так, а как-то этак. %)

Маша_Ла, это -- комплимент! : )

----------


## Denli

> и.... этот, пардон, глубокомысленный бред - это ответ? Вопрос ведь в том, что интересно бы знать какое правило не позволяет писать Далай Лама. 
> За ранее спасибо


Вам ответили совершенно правильно: есть правила русского языка. 

И еще... не нужно выплескивать поток вашего раздраженного сознания на других людей, обзывая грамотный во всех отношениях ответ бредом

----------


## Denli

> Все было сказано выше. Для вас это не аргументы, оно и понятно, вы далеки от данной традиции и скорее-всего слабо представляете себе все аспекты данной проблемы. Было бы интересно увидеть здесь мнение людей близких к теме. Например тех, кто тиражирует такое написание имен Далай Ламы и Панчен Ламы на сайтах,таких как savetibet.ru и переводчиков книг.





> Далай Лама иногда говорит, что "Далай Лама" - это его имя, при этом всегда подписывается "ta la'i bla ma". Не кажется ли почтенным форумчанам, что это повод применять здесь правило написания имени.


Не кажется: в тибетском языке нет ни строчных, ни прописных, ни дефисов. 

Правило русского языка есть, мне когда-то его разъясняла почтенная Галина Алексеевна Разумова. Там получается примерно так, "лама" - это титул. Собственно, и "Далай-лама" - тоже титул, но он пишется с заглавной, как и "Ваше Святейшество". Однако, это не повод писать вторую часть титула с заглавной, ибо в этом случае мы будем должны и титул "лама" везде писать с заглавной. Может я уже что-то подзабыл, но смысл был примерно такой. 

Можете обратиться за разъяснениями к А.Терентьеву: он официальный переводчик Далай-ламы в России. Во всех книгах, выпущенных им титул "Далай-лама" пишется именно так.

Вроде как, Г.А. даже предполагала что поскольку "Далай-лама" титул пронумерованный, то он должен писаться целиком с маленькой "далай-лама XIV", так как пронумерованные титулы по правилам русского языка не пишутся с заглавной. Но возможно, это у меня такое дежа-вю.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.06.2010), лесник (13.06.2010)

----------


## Tabke

Вот как вы думаете, кто лучше знает, что у него, титул или имя, сам Далай Лама или БСЭ со всей грамматической братией?
А сам Далай Лама, всегда говорит что его так зовут, и подпись ставит Далай Лама, дело не в тибетском языке, а в том что он именем подписывается. Необходимость писать всех Лам с большой буквы, - не аргумент. Будда пишут с большой, когда имеют ввиду Шакьямуни, и с маленькой когда любого абстрактного будду.
Да, это сочетание титул, но это имя-титул. Это имя даруемое определенному человеку. Я уже приводил пример такой же традиции в Европе: Папа Римский. Давайте уж грамотно писать Папа-римский.
Бредом Sogpo Golyap назвал не ответ оппонента, а ту лажу которую пишут в энциклопедиях про ламаисткую церковь и секту желтошапочников. Если статья содержит подобный маразм, то и остальное в ней в серьез воспринимать не логично.

----------


## Топпер

> Традиция не сложилась, ее сложили. Если почитать книги выпуска девяностых, там писали либо Далай-Лама, либо Далай Лама. Традиция писать Далай-лама, стала навязываться после 2000 го года. Просто кто-то необоснованно решил что так писать правильней, и пошло-поехало. Вот и хотелось бы спросить, на каком основании он так решил...
> 
> PS У Далай Ламы нет паспорта, я же говорю вы не в курсе ситуации.


Всера вечером перечитывал Цыбикова. У него вообще пишется "далай-лама"
А у Позднеева в "Очерках быта буддийских монастырей и буддийского духовенства в Монголии в связи с отношениями сего последнего к народу", в книге со старой, дореволюционной орфографией все ламы пишутся, как сейчас: "Хамбо-лама", "Да-лама". Далай-лама, правда,  в книге не упомянут, но остальные ламы - как я написал.




> Да и вообще, в паспортах не пишут монашеские имена. У меня, например, по паспорту одно имя, а монашеское другое. И что, мне теперь его с маленьких букв писать, т.к. его в паспорте нет? Или это не имя? Паспорт не аргумент...


Имя пишут с большой, а духовное звание - с маленькой.




> Да, это сочетание титул, но это имя-титул. Это имя даруемое определенному человеку. Я уже приводил пример такой же традиции в Европе: Папа Римский. Давайте уж грамотно писать Папа-римский.


Коля Питерский тоже через дефис не пишется. Папа Римский - это существительное с прилагательным. Такое наименование не пишется через чёрточку. А должность у него "Папа".

----------


## лесник

> Вот как вы думаете, кто лучше знает, что у него, титул или имя, сам Далай Лама или БСЭ со всей грамматической братией?
> А сам Далай Лама, всегда говорит что его так зовут, и подпись ставит Далай Лама, дело не в тибетском языке, а в том что он именем подписывается.


Какие-то мерзавцы пробрались на официальный сайт ЕСДЛ и поставили везде перед его именем определенный артикль "The". А ведь перед именами в английском языке никаких артиклей не ставится.  http://www.dalailama.com/biography

А насчет паспорта - у него есть удостоверение личности, выданное Индией.

----------

Denli (13.06.2010), Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Tabke

Вот, например выдержка из речи Далай Ламы:
My third commitment is of course the issue of Tibet due to my being a Tibetan with the name of the "Dalai Lama"...
Примерно: Моя третья обязанность, конечно проблема Тибета, т.к. я являюсь тибетцем с именем "Далай Лама"...

Все заблуждаются, и русские грамотеи и английские. Т.к. особенности тибетской культуры, стали проясняться совсем недавно, большинство понятий о Тибете и тибетцах, - укоренившиеся заблуждения. Цепляться за них, значит проявлять свою ограниченность. Главная задача буддиста, борьба с неведением. Укрепление в неведении, одна из десяти недобродетелей, и ведет к дальнейшему сансарическому существованию. Учителя, вообще особые усилители последствий поступков.

Пора чистить буддийскую терминологию. Очень много укоренившихся неверных переводов терминов, цепляться за них, говоря, "Так сложилось", - падение.

----------


## Топпер

> Все заблуждаются, и русские грамотеи и английские.


Конечно.



> Т.к. особенности тибетской культуры, стали проясняться совсем недавно, большинство понятий о Тибете и тибетцах, - укоренившиеся заблуждения.


Особенности тибетской культуры - возможно недавно. А вот русский язык изобрели в России, а не в Тибете.



> Цепляться за них, значит проявлять свою ограниченность.


Вот и не цепляйтесь за привязки к тибетской культуре. Вы на русскоязычном форуме пишете.



> Главная задача буддиста, борьба с неведением. Укрепление в неведении, одна из десяти недобродетелей


Укрепление в неведении относительно имён и титулов?   :EEK!: 
Будда об этом учил?



> Пора чистить буддийскую терминологию. Очень много укоренившихся неверных переводов терминов, цепляться за них, говоря, "Так сложилось", - падение.


Мне бы ваши проблемы.

И, - большая просьба (модераторская)  не раздавайте определения о падении по своему усмотрению.

----------

Denli (13.06.2010), лесник (13.06.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Вот, например выдержка из речи Далай Ламы:
> My third commitment is of course the issue of Tibet due to my being a Tibetan with the name of the "Dalai Lama"...


Обратите внимание, сам Далай-лама говорит: *the name of the "Dalai Lama"...*. Он употребляет артикль the и ставит свое "имя" в кавычки. А знаете почему? Потому что name - это не только имя, значения этого слова в английском языке шире. Спасибо за цитату, теперь стало точно понятно, что Далай-лама не говорит о своем титуле как об имени.  То есть Ваша позиция построена на неверном переводе с английского языка и не знании правил русского. И кому тут надо бороться с неведением?-)

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Tabke

> Вот и не цепляйтесь за привязки к тибетской культуре. Вы на русскоязычном форуме пишете.


У нас вопрос в области тибетской традиции, и русский язык в отношении к нему (вопросу) используется только для перевода. Культура же тибетская. Если какое то культурное понятие переводится неверно или используется в неправильном контексте, то как бы грамотно оно не было записано, - это ошибка.




> ...не раздавайте определения о падении по своему усмотрению.


Развитие неведения, есть одна из десяти недобродетелей, упорствование в ее совершении, несомненно приведет к падению в низшие перерождения, и дальнейшему круговращению с Сансаре. По крайней мере, так у нас, в традиции Нагарджуны и Майтреи, принято считать.

----------


## Спокойный

> У нас вопрос в области тибетской традиции, и русский язык в отношении к нему (вопросу) используется только для перевода. Культура же тибетская. Если какое то культурное понятие переводится неверно или используется в неправильном контексте, то как бы грамотно оно не было записано, - это ошибка.


Тогда и сам титул Далай-лама изначально - ошибка. Потому как это просто перевод имени Сонам Гьяцо с тибетского на монгольский. 

Вообще, почитайте, интересно.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalai_Lama
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altan_Khan

И, заодно, про Папу.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Папство

Написание термина

По современным правилам русского языка, термин папа римский везде пишется со строчных букв, кроме официальных документов, в которых должна быть официально указана эта должность. Православный же церковный справочник по грамматике рекомендует писать Папа Римский с заглавных букв, и такое написание встречается нередко.

----------

Sogpo Golyap (13.06.2010), лесник (13.06.2010)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> Вам ответили совершенно правильно: есть правила русского языка.


я смущен, своей неспособностью разглядеть среди этих трех словарный статей правило  :Confused: 




> И еще... не нужно выплескивать поток вашего раздраженного сознания на других людей, обзывая грамотный во всех отношениях ответ бредом


От все души благодарю вас за беспокойство о моем уме, но смею вас заверить, что раздражение мне было чуждо в тот момент и, тем не менее, искренне прошу прощения, если я кого-то задел теми словами.  :Kiss: 

Не смотря на все вышесказанное, не теряю надежды услышать компетентное, а еще важнее, не предвзятое мнение.

----------


## Tabke

> ...это не только имя, значения этого слова в английском языке шире.


Дак я же, писал обо этом уже, вы вообще вчитываетесь в посты? Это титул-имя, имя которое даруется всем Далай Ламам по умолчанию. Еще всем Далай Ламам даруется имя Гьяцо, по умолчанию.
Понимаете, это титул, но пишется по правилу имен, т.к. это традиционное имя.
Его значение шире, как вы сами заметили, это не просто титул, как генерал-майор, это имя-титул, как Папа Римский, поэтому должно писаться по тем же правилам русского языка, по которым Папа Римский, пишется не Папа-римский.
Почему то никто еще ни написал логического опровержения этого утверждения, хотя я тут уже несколько раз его приводил.

P.S. Пока писал пост, уже написали...

----------


## Топпер

> У нас вопрос в области тибетской традиции, и русский язык в отношении к нему (вопросу) используется только для перевода. Культура же тибетская.


Мне кажется, что нам нужна Дхамма, а не тибетская культура. Тибетская культура путь остаётся тибетцам.



> Если какое то культурное понятие переводится неверно или используется в неправильном контексте, то как бы грамотно оно не было записано, - это ошибка.


Это не более чем ваше мнение. Притом - очень спорное. Что участники треда и показали.



> Развитие неведения, есть одна из десяти недобродетелей, упорствование в ее совершении, несомненно приведет к падению в низшие перерождения, и дальнейшему круговращению с Сансаре. По крайней мере, так у нас, в традиции Нагарджуны и Майтреи, принято считать.


Неведения в написании имён? Или всё-таки неведения относительно характеристик существования и 4БИ?

----------

лесник (13.06.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Очень серьезная проблема, да.  :Big Grin:  Дхарма опасносте!

Особенно при том условии, что тибетцы вообще называют Далай-ламу Гьялва Гяцо или Гьялва Ринпоче. А некоторые даже Кундун. А Далай-лама — монголизированный титул, укоренившийся на западе.

----------

Аминадав (15.06.2010), Дондог (23.04.2011), лесник (13.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Мне кажется, что нам нужна Дхамма, а не тибетская культура. Тибетская культура пу*с*ть остаётся тибетцам.


Золотые слова! У меня все больше и больше создается впечатление, что г-н Топпер в молодости все-таки принимал Прибежище именно у ламы Оле (т.к. это практически прямая цитата из него), просто тщательно скрывает сей факт!  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## лесник

> Дак я же, писал обо этом уже, вы вообще вчитываетесь в посты?



Я имел в виду значения слова "name" в английском языке. 




> Понимаете, это титул, но пишется по правилу имен, т.к. это традиционное имя.


Это титул, который пишется в соответствии с нормами того или иного языка. Но никто Вам не запрещает писать его по-своему на форумах, личных блогах и т.п.

----------


## Tabke

> Мне кажется, что нам нужна Дхамма, а не тибетская культура. Тибетская культура путь остаётся тибетцам.


Если вам нужна Дхамма, то тибетская культура вам ни к чему, вас больше заинтересует тайская. Тибетская культура интересует тех, кому нужна Дхарма. Интересно по каким правилам русского языка вы пишете Дхамма, правильно писать Дхарма, это сложившаяся традиция. Ссылки на энциклопедии дать?

Еще интересно как это вообще возможно перенять чужую религию, ради этого выучив чужой язык, и при этом избежать культурного контекста. Как вы вообще представляете себе изучение, например, пали, без вникания в культурные понятия и особенности использования данного языка. Нонсенс же...

Или как вы собираетесь быть монахом, если, например, до этого дошло, не зная традиционного уклада жизни монахов и Общины, в данной традиции Учения Будды? Импосибль же... Типа-монах получится..

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Tabke

> ...Православный же церковный справочник по грамматике рекомендует писать Папа Римский с заглавных букв...


Так же и всем, кто считает Далай Ламу своим Учителем, или просто уважает его как личность, рекомендуется писать Далай Лама, с заглавных букв, как проявление уважения.

----------


## лесник

> Если вам нужна Дхамма, то тибетская культура вам ни к чему, вас больше заинтересует тайская. Тибетская культура интересует тех, кому нужна Дхарма.


Тех, кому нужна Дхарма, не обязательно должна интересовать культура. Культура второстепенна по отношению к Дхарме, и ношение тибетской одежды, слушание тибетских песен, чтение тибетской литературы никогда не приведут вас к освобождению. Но знание культуры полезно, чтобы отделить то, что имеет подлинную ценность для продвижения, а что - всего лишь наследие культуры.

----------

Denli (13.06.2010), Pema Sonam (13.06.2010), Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Tabke

В данном случае, традиция перерожденцев вообще и институт Далай Лам, в частности, - особенность именно тибетской культуры. В Индии такого не было. Если, например, ваш Учитель, - Ринпоче, то вас несомненно должны заинтересовать культурные аспекты данного звания.
PS У Еше Лодой Ринпоче, кстати, в паспорте стоит имя Еше Лодой, фамилия Ринпоче, это так, к слову.
PSS Ой, ой, извиняюсь, прогнал, фамилии нету вообще. Только имя Еше Лодой Ринпоче.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Вот как вы думаете, кто лучше знает, что у него, титул или имя, сам Далай Лама или БСЭ со всей грамматической братией?


Я думаю, что по тибетски это будет записано как "da la'i bla ma". А по английски написать можно как угодно. У них правила написание имен, титулов и заглавий гибче.

----------


## Tabke

t'a la'i bla ma, на самом деле. Про английский разговор не идет, у них все о.к. Вопрос в написании на русском

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> t'a la'i bla ma, на самом деле. Про английский разговор не идет, у них все о.к. Вопрос в написании на русском


На английском и правила другие, например:

генерал-майор - major general; (перед фамилией) Major General.
генерал-лейтенант - lieutenant general (перед фамилией) Lieutenant General.

Если сравнивать с Папа Римский, то наверное и для Далай-лама тогда надо будет использовать русский вариант вроде "Океан Учитель"(?)

----------


## Denli

> t'a la'i bla ma, на самом деле. Про английский разговор не идет, у них все о.к. Вопрос в написании на русском


Именно. Про английский речь не идет. Тогда почему на основании английского написания "the Dalai Lama" вы делаете заключение, что написание "Далай-лама" на русском не верно? Или вы в самом деле полагаете, что тупые русские филологи на протяжении пары сотен лет наивно не могли разобраться, как правильно этот титул записать, а вот вы, умный, пришли и враз открыли всем глаза? Я ведь специально отослал вас к Терентьеву: это ученый, человек хорошей академической закалки, все книги, которые он выпускает, проходят отличную редакторскую подготовку профессиональными редакторами. Чего вам еще не хватает?

----------


## Denli

> В данном случае, традиция перерожденцев вообще и институт Далай Лам, в частности


Вот!!! Вспомнил!!! Галина Алекссевна Разумова советовала писать титул "далай-лама" с маленькой в случае, когда это абстрактный титул, как в обороте "институт далай-лам". И с большой, в случае есть речь идет о конкретном далай-ламе. Например о Далай-ламе X-ом.

Кстати, вроде бы по тому-же правилу чередуется "папа римский" в выражении "процедура выбора папы римского". И "Папа Римский" в выражение "Папа Римский посетил Владимира Путина для отпущения ему грехов"...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.06.2010), Дондог (23.04.2011), лесник (14.06.2010)

----------


## Tabke

> Тогда почему на основании английского написания "the Dalai Lama" вы делаете заключение, что написание "Далай-лама" на русском не верно?


Во первых я не делал таких заключений на данных основаниях. Я использовал другие доводы.



> Или вы в самом деле полагаете, что тупые русские филологи на протяжении пары сотен лет наивно не могли разобраться, как правильно этот титул записать


Русские филологи не тупые, но они не могли, так как не имели реального представления о положении дел в Тибете и особенностях тибетской культуры. Насколько знали, настолько и написали. Еще у них были популярны термины ламаизм, желтошапничество и тибетская церковь, вы что, думаете, после этого можно всерьез воспринимать то, что они пишут?
А Терентьев, тоже пишет как все пишут, вряд ли он задумывался о том, - правильно ли это или нет. И редакторы пишут, как филологи завещали, а я уже указал, почему их мнение недостаточно авторитетно. Потому вопрос и поднялся, он требует переосмысления.

Например, все пишут Четыре Благородные Истины, но любой, знающий язык Дхармы, переведет с санскрита или тибетского (прозреваю что с пали тоже самое): Четыре Истины Благородных, или Четыре Истины Арьев, если точно. И посмотрите как изменился смысл. То были, сами по себе благородные Истины, а то стали Истины, которыми владеют Арьи. Уже иное значение. Понимаете как важно уточнять термины, несмотря на то, что уже больше ста лет переводят так, ведь это не точный перевод, это проявление неведения, и следствие нехватки заслуг для восприятия неискаженной Дхармы.

----------

Yukko (13.06.2010), Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Например, все пишут Четыре Благородные Истины, но любой, знающий язык Дхармы, переведет с санскрита или тибетского (прозреваю что с пали тоже самое): Четыре Истины Благородных, или Четыре Истины Арьев, если точно.


А как будет записано "Четыре благородные истины"на тибетском и на санскрите?

Кстати, опять-таки, я не уверен что правильно писать так: "*Ч*етыре *Б*лагородные *И*стины". Я понимаю, что вам хочется выразить уважение, но и правила русского языка надо бы учитывать: не нужно чередование прописных\строчных из английского- это они как хотят так и пишут - вернее: позволяют себе все слова в заголовках и названиях писать с заглавной. 

Возьмем, например, "Драгоценное украшение Освобождения". В этом простом названии "украшение" никак не может начинаться с заглавной. А вот "Освобождение" подразумевается в буддийском контексте, и его написание с заглавной общепринято.

----------


## Топпер

> Золотые слова! У меня все больше и больше создается впечатление, что г-н Топпер в молодости все-таки принимал Прибежище именно у ламы Оле (т.к. это практически прямая цитата из него), просто тщательно скрывает сей факт!


Не понял. Это ирония или вопрос?
Или ироничный вопрос? Или вопросительная ирония?

----------


## Топпер

> Если вам нужна Дхамма, то тибетская культура вам ни к чему, вас больше заинтересует тайская. Тибетская культура интересует тех, кому нужна Дхарма. Интересно по каким правилам русского языка вы пишете Дхамма, правильно писать Дхарма, это сложившаяся традиция. Ссылки на энциклопедии дать?


Зачем?
Меня устраивает писать "Дхамма". Если вам нравится "Дхарма" - это ваше дело. Я не навязываю вам своего написания.



> Еще интересно как это вообще возможно перенять чужую религию, ради этого выучив чужой язык, и при этом избежать культурного контекста. Как вы вообще представляете себе изучение, например, пали, без вникания в культурные понятия и особенности использования данного языка. Нонсенс же...


А пали какую культуру представляет?



> Или как вы собираетесь быть монахом, если, например, до этого дошло, не зная традиционного уклада жизни монахов и Общины, в данной традиции Учения Будды? Импосибль же... Типа-монах получится..


И при чём здесь, опять же, тибетская (или тайская) культуры? В Винае есть необходимая информация. И Виная - это не тайская культура.

----------

лесник (14.06.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Про написание слов с дефисами можете тут глянуть http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/28267





> имена и фамилии с «восточными» элементами ага, ал, аль, ар, ас, аш, бей, бек, заде, зуль, кызы, оглы, оль, паша, уль, хан, шах, эд, эль, эр  (Турсун‐заде, Кемаль‐паша), некоторые с Бен‐ (Бен‐Гурион, но Бен Барка); армянские на Тер‐ (Тер‐Матевосян), японские с ‐сан (Комияма‐сан)


Элемента "-лама" тут нету, но, вероятно, кто-то распространил это правило и на тибетский язык. Почему бы и нет?




> То есть, какого-то определенного правила, диктующего это нелепое написание, по всей видимости, нет? А многоуважаемый Лесник, отсылает меня к чтению оных, в силу того, что тоже не нашел их?
> 
> По моему, ошибка, записанная кем-то в прошлом тысячелетии - не оправдание для такого отличного написания "Святейший Патриарх" и "Далай-лама" с "Панчен-ламой"


Пускай ЕСДЛ или всякие мериканцы пишут без дефиса "ta la'i bla ma". Они ж это не по-русски пишут.
Сравните "премьер-министр" и "светлейший князь". Разное происхождение--разное написание.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Вчера у Цыбикова попалось на тему этого треда:



> «….Кроме того, положение настоятеля самого большого из тибетских монастырей, к тому же первого перерожденца-настоятеля, распространило о нём славу, которая дошла до монголо-тумэтского Алтан-хана. Последний в 1576 г. пригласил Соднам-чжямцо к себе в Монголию. По прибытии его в 1578 г. и по получении от него различных наставлений Алтан-хан дал ему титул «Вачира-дара-далай-лама». Следовательно, титул «далай-ламы» впервые был дан перерожденцам брайбунского  настоятеля монгольским Алтан-ханом. Термин «далай-лама» сам по себе не имеет никакого значения. Он по-монгольски значит лишь «лама-море». Поводом к такому титулу, без сомнения, послужило собственное имя Соднам-чжямцо - «добродетель-море» (Соднам - добродетель, чжямцо -море), последняя часть имени перешла в титул. Этот титул сохранился за далай-ламами только в официальных бумагах, а народ и духовенство титулует их: «чжямгонь-тамчжя-чэньба», что значит «всеведущий спаситель».

----------

Аминадав (15.06.2010), лесник (14.06.2010)

----------


## Zarina

немного не по теме, но о русском языке все же. 
смотрела фильм "Далай Лама и мир вокруг нео" (бурятское тв). режут слух слова "лама" и "ринпоче", ведь на тибетском в слове "лама" ударение падает на первый слог, а в слове "ринпоче" на последний, в то время как в фильме постоянно звучит "ламА" и "ринпОче".

----------


## Нико

> немного не по теме, но о русском языке все же. 
> смотрела фильм "Далай Лама и мир вокруг нео" (бурятское тв). режут слух слова "лама" и "ринпоче", ведь на тибетском в слове "лама" ударение падает на первый слог, а в слове "ринпоче" на последний, в то время как в фильме постоянно звучит "ламА" и "ринпОче".


Простите, но все тибетцы говорят лАма и ринпОче....

----------


## Zarina

> Простите, но все тибетцы говорят лАма и ринпОче....


это, конечно, не важно, где стоит ударение, просто я слушаю учения на английском языке, а не на русском (имеется в виду, учения на англ. и с переводами на англ), и привыкла к такому звучанию. тибетский я не знаю. 
спросила у приятеля-тибетца о правильном звучании, он, конечно же, сказал, что не имеет значения, как люди произносят эти слова  :Smilie: , но потом сказал, что по-тибетски лАма и ринпочЕ правильнее.

----------


## Zarina

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13234
оказывается, эта тема уже обсуждалось  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Я вот ежедневно общаюсь с тибетцами и  РинпочЕ акцентированного чтой-то не слышала. Может быть, маленький акцент есть, но больше на РинпОче всё-таки. Русские, правда, часто говорят РинпочЕ. А англичашки даже РИнпоче  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (04.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2011)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

а в переводах с франксокго звучит "рИмпоше"  :Wink:

----------

